# New MP3 operating system



## nealglen37 (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought a cheap MP3 off the net from China. I would like to just format and use another operating system. Does such a thing exsist and where can I download it.

Thanks


----------



## nealglen37 (Apr 22, 2005)

any help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the capacity of the device?

Do you care about it at all?

Can you find a driver for the device in case installation of the alternate OS fails?


----------



## freakyvoiz (May 9, 2009)

I am actually having the same problem. My aunt went on an eBay binge and now we have too many of these things. The GUI is horrible and not user friendly at all. I was curious to know if there was an operating system I can put on myself. I've tried Linux/iPod type operating systems, and Rockbox, neither one worked.


----------

